# Foros Acerca del Foro Críticas y Sugerencias  Representación de la Mujer en Agricultura

## ramt

Hay algún estudio que nos diga cuantas mujeres tienen cargos importantes en empresas relacionadas al sector agro y si son parte de comités . Cuál es la relación entre hombres y mujeres , liderando este campo?Temas similares: REPRESENTACIÓN REPRESENTACION Artículo: Primera Dama: se revalorará el rol de la mujer en la agricultura familiar La participación de la mujer en agricultura familiar es hoy más evidente En Relieve: LA MUJER EN EL AGRO (Especial por el Día Internacional de la Mujer)

----------

